# Susie - 10 week old Blue Merle Border Collie (In S.Wales)



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie is a stunning 10 week old Blue Merle Border Collie looking for an active home with owners who have researched her breed and can provide her with the training, stimulation and love she will need for her whole life.















Susie is a wonderful girl who is full of beans and fun! She adores everyone and everything - dogs and cats included! Susie is still mouthing a bit so she would be best off living with older children, if any, that don't over excite her.

As a typical Collie she is very clever and a quick learner! She'd like to attend puppy training classes regularly and would love to take part in an activity such as fly-ball or agility when she is old enough.

Her house training is still a work in progress but she will now toilet on command in the garden.

Susie will be fully vaccinated and micro chipped before she is re homed. Susie must be spayed when she is old enough (6 months old) at her new owners expense - we will provide a voucher at the time or adoption for a £40 adoption fee refund when she is spayed.

If you think you can offer Susie the active home she needs and commit to her for the rest of her life then please get in touch.

Susie is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Susie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Gorgeous looking girl, if I hadnt just recently taken on a pup, I would be sorely tempted by her stunning markings :001_wub:


----------



## Deldog (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck finding a home for Susie. She is beautifu,sure she find her forever hom:thumbup:soon


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

a blue merle :001_wub:

She's gorgeous and im sure she'll soon find her forever home


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Mese said:


> a blue merle :001_wub:
> 
> She's gorgeous and im sure she'll soon find her forever home


heh heh - funnily enough, the minute I saw her picture I thought to myself, "That's Mese's kind of dog!"  I knew you'd like her - she is stunning, though. Wish we had room for one more, sigh!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - funnily enough, the minute I saw her picture I thought to myself, "That's Mese's kind of dog!"  I knew you'd like her - she is stunning, though. Wish we had room for one more, sigh!


You know me too well 
tell you what , you pay her expenses and i'll keep her as I have the room but not the money for a 4th :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

She is stunning bless her how can that gorgeous pup need a home..


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pup, I hope she gets the home she deserves soon.


----------

